# Grooming Styles



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

We will be taking Amelia to the groomer for the first time very soon. She doesn't really need much done yet, it's more for getting her used to going. However, on alot of the posts I read, people discuss different styles such as Puppy cuts, and Sierra style. I was just wondering what different styles there are and what they look like. In the future we want something somewhat short and easy to manage, but not cutting all her hair off, and we definitely want her face to be trimmed back so we can see her eyes. All help is appreciated. Also, we have never been to a groomer before. So how do we determine what a good breeder is? Is it absurd for us to expect to be able to watch her first grooming? I'm overprotective and don't want her first experience to go poorly.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hello and welcome. I'll let the others talk about the styles. A lot of groomers don't like the owners around because it can be distracting to the dog. It's good to make the first visit simple and quick to make your dog's first visit a positive experience. Don't forget to join in on the "Introduce Yourself" part two thread. Good luck.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OTOH, I stay with Kodi while he's being groomed and help hold him. I'm sure you can't do this at Petsmart or Petco, but I suspect you can find a small local groomer who will let you stay if you can do it in a calm way that doesn't make your puppy harder to work on. 

I like it because then the groomer and I can talk about exactly what I want done. (though by this point, she knows that, and has done him without me when I've been away... she also does in-home boarding, and he has stayed with her) Kodi isn't in a puppy cut, though... he just gets his bangs, feet, claws and sanitary done. You'd be there for a pretty long time if you stayed through a bath and blow dry followed by an entire body clip!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

My groomer also has self serve dog wash where you can come in and bathe your own dog using all their equipment. I've done this with Piper in between groomings and she does not behave very well. She wiggles and cries and carries on. The groomer told me she is very well behaved when I leave her there for grooming and is probably being so dramatic for my benefit. She said it's common for dogs to act like that when their owners are there so it's something you may want to consider.

I asked people whose dogs looked cute who their groomer was. I did go through several groomers and a few bad cuts until I found a good one.

I keep Piper in a puppy cut because she mats very easily and it's easier for me to keep her comfortable. Plus, I love to see those beautiful eyes!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I went through the forum and printed out pictures of cuts I liked and didn't liked. The groomer was grateful for the pictures. She used the longest clipper comb she had on Jack's body, scissored his legs, and didn't touch his head except for creating the Sierra bangs. That was the hubby's one request - he wanted to see Jack's eyes.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Welcome to the forum. Yes, you should listen to Dave and post to the thread, Introduce Yourself part 2 It's a better way to get to know everyone.

I groom my guys myself. I don't like them to look too perfect. I like a shaggier look. I once took them to a groomer and she let me watch. I didn't like the job she did, that's why I do it. Here are some pictures.


----------



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I am going to print out some pictures for her first trip to the groomer. I will let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Once upon a time, I was a groomer, and no...I did not appreciate when Mom/Dad wanted to stay and 'help'! It was NEVER helpful. OTOH, Thank God I know how to groom my own dog(s), as I would never leave them alone, to be groomed without my coaching how to do it! I truly feel for anyone who doesn't do it themselves!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Your guys look great, Linda!


----------

